# Military Vision



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## LawrenceU (Jan 13, 2009)

I now have a new desktop wallpaper.

Priceless: Where did you find that?


----------



## Archlute (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks for the early morning laugh.


----------



## matt01 (Jan 13, 2009)

Very nice.


----------



## Seb (Jan 13, 2009)

That's too rich.


----------



## AThornquist (Jan 13, 2009)

That's great


----------



## PresbyDane (Jan 13, 2009)

That is great


----------



## LawrenceU (Jan 13, 2009)

Seb said:


> That's too rich.



And that is a great pun!


----------



## Timothy William (Jan 13, 2009)

Very funny.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 13, 2009)

LawrenceU said:


> I now have a new desktop wallpaper.
> 
> Priceless: Where did you find that?



Someone at Quantico forwarded it.


----------



## InevitablyReformed (Jan 13, 2009)

Yuma, AZ, no?


----------



## Zeno333 (Jan 13, 2009)

Semper Fidelis said:


>



Nice weapon...what type and model is it? Beautiful wood in it.

I took a one semester ROTC course in College, and got to fire the M1911 45 Auto pistol, and a "semi-auto" modified M16 Rifle. (I was a civilian since it was just a semester elective, so I was not allowed to fire the full-auto version of the M16).


----------



## LawrenceU (Jan 13, 2009)

Looks like a PK 67.


----------



## Rangerus (Jan 13, 2009)

forwarded that picture to my son who is with the 11th MEU.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 13, 2009)

Roy,

Had to look up your age. Although the Marine Corps adopted the M16A2 in the early 80's, it wasn't until the late 80's that the Army went to that version and wanted to make sure the "fully auto" M16 was still available.

They got rid of fully automatic M16's because they were extremely inaccurate.


----------



## Brother John (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## Pergamum (Jan 13, 2009)

Some more military wisdom:

Friendly fire - isn't. 
Recoilless rifles - aren't. 
Suppressive fires - won't. 
You are not Superman; Marines and fighter pilots take note. 
A sucking chest wound is Nature's way of telling you to slow down. 
If it's stupid but it works, it isn't stupid. 
Try to look unimportant; the enemy may be low on ammo. 
If at first you don't succeed, call in an air strike. 
If you are forward of your position, your artillery will fall short. 
Never share a foxhole with anyone braver than yourself. 
Never forget that your weapon was made by the lowest bidder. 
If your attack is going really well, it's an ambush. 
The enemy diversion you're ignoring is their main attack. 
The enemy invariably attacks on two occasions: a. When they're ready. b. When you're not. 
No OPLAN ever survives initial contact. 
There is no such thing as a perfect plan. 
Five-second fuses always burn three seconds. 
A retreating enemy is probably just falling back and regrouping. 
The important things are always simple. 
The simple are always hard. 
The easy way is always mined. 
Teamwork is essential; it gives the enemy other people to shoot at. 
Never draw fire; it irritates everyone around you. 
If you are short of everything but the enemy, you are in the combat zone. 
When you have secured the area, make sure the enemy knows it too. 
Incoming fire has the right of way. 
No combat ready unit has ever passed inspection. 
No inspection ready unit has ever passed combat. 
The only thing more accurate than incoming enemy fire is incoming friendly fire. 
Things which must be shipped together as a set, aren't. 
Things that must work together, can't be carried to the field that way. 
Radios will fail as soon as you need fire support. 
Radar tends to fail at night and in bad weather, and especially during both. 
Anything you do can get you killed, including nothing. 
Make it too tough for the enemy to get in, and you won't be able to get out. 
Tracers work both ways. 
If you take more than your fair share of objectives, you will have more than your fair share of objectives to take. 
When both sides are convinced they're about to lose, they're both right. 
Professional soldiers are predictable, but the world is full of dangerous amateurs. 
Fortify your front; you'll get your rear shot up. 
Weather ain't neutral. 
If you can't remember, the Claymore is pointed towards you. 
The Cavalry doesn't always come to the rescue. 
Napalm is an area support weapon. 
Mines are equal opportunity weapons. 
B-52s are the ultimate close support weapon. 
Sniper's motto: reach out and touch someone. 
The one item you need is always in short supply. 
Interchangeable parts aren't. 
It's not the one with your name on it; it's the one addressed "to whom it may concern" you've got to think about. 
When in doubt, empty your magazine. 
The side with the simplest uniforms wins. 
Combat will occur on the ground between two adjoining maps. 
If the Platoon Sergeant can see you, so can the enemy. 
Never stand when you can sit, never sit when you can lie down, never stay awake when you can sleep. 
A bad ride is better than a good walk. 
The most dangerous thing in the world is a Second Lieutenant with a map and a compass. 
Exceptions prove the rule and destroy the battle plan. 
Everything always works in your HQ, everything always fails in the Colonel's HQ. 
The enemy never watches until you make a mistake. 
One enemy soldier is never enough, but two is entirely too many. 
A clean (and dry) uniform is a magnet for mud and rain. 
The worse the weather, the more you are required to be out in it. 
Whenever you have plenty of ammo, you never miss. Whenever you are low on ammo, you can't hit the broad side of a barn. 
The more a weapon costs, the farther you will have to send it away to be repaired. 
The complexity of a weapon is inversely proportional to the IQ of the weapon's operator. 
Field experience is something you don't get until just after you need it. 
No matter which way you have to march, it’s always uphill. 
If enough data is collected, a board of inquiry can prove anything. 
For every action, there is an equal and opposite criticism. 
Air strikes always overshoot the target, artillery always falls short. 
When reviewing the radio frequencies that you just wrote down, the most important ones are always illegible. 
Those who hesitate under fire usually do not end up KIA or WIA. 
The tough part about being a leader is that the troops don't know what they want, but they know for certain what they don't want. 
To steal information from a person is called plagiarism. To steal information from the enemy is called gathering intelligence. 
The weapon that usually jams when you need it the most is the M240B. 
The perfect officer for the job will transfer in the day after that billet is filled by someone else. 
When you have sufficient supplies & ammo, the enemy takes 2 weeks to attack. When you are low on supplies & ammo the enemy decides to attack that night. 
The newest and least experienced soldier will usually be awarded the Medal of Honor. 
A Purple Heart just proves that were you smart enough to think of a plan, stupid enough to try it, and lucky enough to survive. 
Body count Math --> 3 guerrillas plus 1 probable plus 2 pigs equals 37 enemies killed in action. 
The bursting radius of a hand grenade is always one foot greater than your jumping range. 
All-weather close air support doesn't work in bad weather. 
The crucial round is a dud. 
There is no such place as a convenient foxhole. 
Don't ever be the first, don't ever be the last and don't ever volunteer to do anything. 
If your positions are firmly set and you are prepared to take the enemy assault on, he will bypass you. 
If your ambush is properly set, the enemy won't walk into it. 
If your flank march is going well, the enemy expects you to outflank him. 
Density of fire increases proportionally to the curiousness of the target. 
Odd objects attract fire - never lurk behind one. 
Odd objects attract fire. You are odd. 
The more stupid the leader is, the more important missions he is ordered to carry out. 
The self-importance of a superior is inversely proportional to his position in the hierarchy (as ishis deviousness and mischievousness). 
There is always a way, and it usually doesn't work. 
Success occurs when no one is looking, failure occurs when the General is watching. 
The enemy never monitors your radio frequency until you broadcast on an unsecured channel. 
Whenever you drop your equipment in a fire-fight, your ammo and grenades always fall the farthest away, and your canteen always lands at your feet. 
As soon as you are served hot chow in the field, it rains. 
Never tell the Platoon Sergeant you have nothing to do. 
The seriousness of a wound (in a fire-fight) is inversely proportional to the distance to any form of cover. 
Walking point = sniper bait. 
Your bivouac for the night is the spot where you got tired of marching that day. 
If only one solution can be found for a field problem, then it is usually a stupid solution. 
What gets you promoted from one rank gets you killed in the next rank. 
If orders can be misunderstood they will be. 
Your mortar barrage will put exactly one round on the intended target. That round will be a dud. 
The weight of your equipment is proportional to the time you have been carrying it. 
If you need an officer in a hurry take a nap. 
The quartermaster has only two sizes, too large and too small. 
When a front line soldier overhears two General Staff officers conferring, he has fallen back too far. 
If at first you don't succeed, then bomb disposal probably isn't for you. 
Any ship can be a minesweeper . . . once. 
Whenever you lose contact with the enemy, look behind you. 
If you find yourself in front of your platoon they know something you don't. 
The more stupid the leader is, the more important missions he is ordered to carry out. 
When the pin is pulled, Mr. Grenade is not your friend.


----------



## smhbbag (Jan 13, 2009)

Pergamum, loved those.

I've started saying something at work when difficulties arise, and that's "For any given problem, there _is_ a brute force solution." It may not be pretty or the best, but it'll work.


----------



## Zeno333 (Jan 13, 2009)

Semper Fidelis said:


> Roy,
> 
> Had to look up your age. Although the Marine Corps adopted the M16A2 in the early 80's, it wasn't until the late 80's that the Army went to that version and wanted to make sure the "fully auto" M16 was still available.
> 
> They got rid of fully automatic M16's because they were extremely inaccurate.



I did not think we used the regular M16A2 rifle in the ROTC class I took...it was around the year 1978, and from what I understood then, and from looking at it then, that it was a regular M16 that was crudely altered, sort of a "welding job" was done to it, the mechanism that switched it from full-auto to semi-auto was "fused" to the semi-auto position permanently.
I also remember the M16 did not have the huge kick of the M1911 45...no wonder they put those 2 trickers on the 45, one needed to make sure you were holding it tight and properly.


----------



## Rocketeer (Jan 14, 2009)

Pergamum, loved those as well. And that was a nice one, Rich.


----------



## LawrenceU (Jan 14, 2009)

I assumed since Ray mentioned the wood that he was talking about the LMG.

'There is no situation so difficult that it cannot be resolved with the proper use high explosives.' - My cousin's tattoo. I'll bet you never guess what he did.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 14, 2009)

Zeno333 said:


> Semper Fidelis said:
> 
> 
> > Roy,
> ...



Yeah, 1978 would have still been the fully auto M16.


----------



## Zeno333 (Jan 14, 2009)

Semper Fidelis said:


> Zeno333 said:
> 
> 
> > Semper Fidelis said:
> ...



Did they ever solve the "jamming" issue that i heard about with the M16 during the Viet-Nam War? I understand it had the problem in "jungle conditions", and granted that is not much of an issue anymore...Was the later M16A2 made to help solve the jamming issue? I heard about some of the rifles now have this new "burst mode", where around 3 or 4 rounds come out with one trigger pull instead of the whole clip potentially. Does the M16A2 have that burst mode??
I have always been fascinated with guns...some years ago I almost bought a high-end pistol to use at a range near by but never did.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 14, 2009)

Zeno333 said:


> Semper Fidelis said:
> 
> 
> > Zeno333 said:
> ...



There were a couple of changes and burst mode was one of them. If you've ever spent time on a range, you'd realize that you'd never really want to use burst mode anyhow. One shot, one kill is a better (and more accurate) use of the weapon.


----------



## Zeno333 (Jan 14, 2009)

Semper Fidelis said:


> Zeno333 said:
> 
> 
> > Semper Fidelis said:
> ...



True...
They had this show on TV a couple months ago about the Army Sniper school...they showed this team of 2 people working together, one had the special sniper rifle, while the other team member called out the "ranging" info from his observations....it was fascinating for sure. It was also interesting how the team member in charge of calling out the ranging info just very calmly said the word "release" to tell the other person when to fire. I thought that had some irony to it. They also had another show last year about this very high-tech sniper rifle, that had a very large long round that made the round go faster than the speed of sound....they said how the "target" would not even hear the rifle fire before he was hit by the round. They showed the hi-tech rifle shooting at a watermelon at a very long distance....it totally blasted it away.


----------



## LawrenceU (Jan 15, 2009)

Any center fire rifle bullet is faster than the speed of sound. If you want to see an interesting and devastating round check out the .338 Lapua.


----------

